# EF 300 & 400 f/2.8L IS II in Stock at B&H *UPDATE*



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 31, 2011)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; margin: 70px 0 0 0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/08/ef-300-f2-8l-is-ii-in-stock-at-bh/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 -50px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/08/ef-300-f2-8l-is-ii-in-stock-at-bh/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/08/ef-300-f2-8l-is-ii-in-stock-at-bh/"></a></div>
<p><strong>Update

</strong>Both lenses are now out of stock at B&H.</p>
<p><strong>Woooo!

</strong>B&H has notified me that they now have the new highly anticipated 300 f/2.8L IS II and 400 f/2.8L IS II in stock. They note they are both in limited quantity.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/732108-USA/Canon_4411B002_EF_300mm_f_2_8L_IS.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">Buy the EF 300 f/2.8L IS II here</a></strong> $7299</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/732109-USA/Canon_4412B002_EF_400mm_f_2_8L_IS.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">Buy the EF 400 f/2.8L IS II here</a></strong> $11499</p>
<p><strong>Are they any good?

</strong>Both will probably be slightly better than the 18-55 pre IS.</p>
<p><strong>EF 400 f/2.8L IS II Unboxing

</strong>I don’t normally post unboxings for a few reasons. However, things are slow and there are new cases and lens caps to show off. So here is the 400 f/2.8L IS II coming into someones life.</p>
<p><object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="500" height="281" data="http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377" classid="clsid:D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000"><param name="flashvars" value="intl_lang=en-us&photo_secret=bc459daac1&photo_id=6101733428&flickr_show_info_box=true"></param><param name="movie" value="http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377"></param><param name="bgcolor" value="#000000"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377" bgcolor="#000000" allowfullscreen="true" flashvars="intl_lang=en-us&photo_secret=bc459daac1&photo_id=6101733428&flickr_show_info_box=true" height="281" width="500"></embed></object></p>
<p><strong>When will Canon Rumors have them?

</strong>I have the 300 f/2.8L IS II on order, however I don’t think the 400 is in the near future for me. I’ll have one in the spring.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Ziggy (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: EF 300 & 400 f/2.8L IS II in Stock at B&H*

Now that was lens porn at it's finest. Love the slow unlocking.


----------



## aldvan (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: EF 300 & 400 f/2.8L IS II in Stock at B&H*

Wow! Scary the way he puts such a jewel to rest directly on an hard floor...


----------



## UncleFester (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: EF 300 & 400 f/2.8L IS II in Stock at B&H*

It definitely looks like a shallower case. I wonder if it'll have the same problem closing with a replacement foot.


----------



## bvukich (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: EF 300 & 400 f/2.8L IS II in Stock at B&H*



UncleFester said:


> It definitely looks like a shallower case. I wonder if it'll have the same problem closing with a replacement foot.



I wish I had your problems


----------



## alek35 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: EF 300 & 400 f/2.8L IS II in Stock at B&H*



Ziggy said:


> Now that was lens porn at it's finest. Love the slow unlocking.



This is definitely graphic content. I found the appearance of the second ST very disturbing...Moderator - where R U ???


----------



## Frankie T Fotografia (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: EF 300 & 400 f/2.8L IS II in Stock at B&H*

I want that lens so bad, and I can afford it, but I can't justify getting it. I wouldn't use it as much being in New York City.


----------



## Aaron78 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: EF 300 & 400 f/2.8L IS II in Stock at B&H*



Frankie T Fotografia said:


> I want that lens so bad, and I can afford it, but I can't justify getting it. I wouldn't use it as much being in New York City.



I'll make a deal with you, you buy it and i'll justify the purchase. I can put it to good use, i promise...... ;D


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: EF 300 & 400 f/2.8L IS II in Stock at B&H *UPDATE**

"Both will probably be slightly better than the 18-55 pre IS."

what's the rating on that? CR1? CR2?


----------



## -zero- (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: EF 300 & 400 f/2.8L IS II in Stock at B&H *UPDATE**



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> "Both will probably be slightly better than the 18-55 pre IS."



Are you crazy? they don't even have zoom, how could they be better than efs 15-55 pre IS


----------

